# RBP?



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

Have gone thru a few ID's , and defo reckon we have rbp's, but some ppl seem to think that ppl have pacu's.

Could someone confrim that mine are rb's please.
Stumpy is the guy with no tail....our biggest ate it when they were small. I was all set to flush him but my husband put him in a flaoting breeder tank as he was totally ripped apart....all his backbone was exposed. He then released him into a 10g tank till he was big enough to return to the big tank ,and he lived....minus his tail. But he can hold his own and is always first to feed! Stumpy and Lippy both have the usual underbite, but Jaws' bottom jaw is less prominant. They all have teeth tho.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

those are redbellies not pacus


----------



## MikeH. (Sep 22, 2003)

redbellies


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Nice red bellies its crazy how stumpy is still alive.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Nice reds!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

you got rbs.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeap, P. Nattereri aka Red Bellies...







!


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm so glad they were ID'd as reds.The poor guy in another thread was ripped with pacu's.








Still nice fish tho pacu's.
Stumpy is doing very well. He'll never get the tail back but he has a cute little wiggle!


----------

